# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Hà Nội >  Khuyển mãi Lẩu Giấy - bò Mỹ tặng kèm đầu cá hồi hoặc cá hồi fillet trong tháng 5

## ohayo07

Nhân dịp “ Ngày của Mẹ” 12/05, nhà hàng WA có chương trình khuyến mãi đặc biệt “Lẩu Giấy - bò Mỹ” trị giá 365.000Đ tặng kèm đầu cá hồi ( trị giá: 125.000Đ) hoặc cá hồi fillet (100g, trị giá: 125.000Đ).



Nhà hàng WA JAPANESE CUISINE
Địa chỉ : Số 7 Trúc Bạch – Ba Đình- Hà Nội
Tel: (84-4).3715 3663
Web: wa-cuisine.com.vn

----------

